# Mentors



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

How can one look for a mentor in thier area? I would LOVE to have one.  

shortamazon
Southern Ca (Ventura)


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

e-mail me-i'm also in ventura and can maybe point you towards a couple of folks.
hth, danny


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

id suggest job jumping. Dont stay at one place if you dont want to learn the style and habits of you current chef. And if you dont have a chef now, go find one! excited?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Just remember that jumping from job to job can look bad on a resume; most people will look for at least 6 months (if not a year) in each job when you are early in your career.


----------

